# Be careful...



## rgp (Apr 25, 2018)

I just received a message regarding my debt card...It just didn't sound legit ?! Wanting numbers etc.

So i called the bank that it is issued on. Spoke to [a person] they said all is OK...last purchase recorded was correct...balance aligned with my at home tally, etc.

So ! Not sure who it was on my machine ....but be careful folks...the unscrupulous creep among us , and will stop at nothing to get in our pockets if they can.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 25, 2018)

We should all know by now not to give personal/account information to anyone who cold calls. Suspicious...don't call the number they left, directly call your financial institution as you did. Same with responding to emails that ask for personal and account information.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 25, 2018)

I feel left out  !  I have never received one of those calls.  My bank has intercepted three times now and shut off my credit/debit cards because of "unauthorized" purchases.  Bank then sends me a new card.  Why aren't those scammers contacting me directly?  I need the attention!


----------



## KingsX (Apr 25, 2018)

.

I received a letter in the mail from the IRS warning that my SS number may have been falsely used for employment.  The letter said my tax account was already flagged with an alert.

I investigated before I decided the letter was legit.  All it advised me to do was to contact the three big credit reporting agencies to put an alert on my credit information.

I'm very careful with my SS number. So I assume I was a victim of last year's  Equifax hack which stole half of the SS numbers on file.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ae6f82-941a-11e7-b9bc-b2f7903bab0d_story.html

http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/09/pf/equifax-hack-senate-disclosure/index.html

.


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 25, 2018)

What format / medium was the 'message'?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2018)

lol - had a call/message from "The IRS" today, they have issued a warrant for my arrest, etc, and if I don't call them back within blah blah blah.......


----------



## rgp (Apr 25, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - had a call/message from "The IRS" today, they have issued a warrant for my arrest, etc, and if I don't call them back within blah blah blah.......




received one of those over a year ago....said that if I failed to make it right , immediately IRS agents might appear at my door ! I replied well, now is fine for me...I'm just sittin' here sippin' whisky , cleanin' my guns...."click"


----------

